# Well, ya bout lost your pard here.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I started mowing the parsonage at around 1 30. Ended up mowing 2/3rds of the churchyard by 8. Did alright I thought. I got hot, the tractor got hot, but All I was doing was sitting on my butt driving, so didn't think much of it. Around 7, I got real dizzy, and weak. I felt I needed to sit down on something that didnt move, and that was the toilet. I tried to get the tractor onto the trailer backing it on. One of the front tires fell off the ramp, and that's when I shut it off. I got the keys to the church, and went to the bathroom. Sat there for a long time after getting rid of 6 eggs I had for breakfast.. Was too tired to pull my pants up, so finally waddled into the Sunday School room where they have an air conditioner. Got a small jug of water that I had left there, and drank it. They turn the water off after services cause our rinky ---- plumber hasn't got all the winter water breaks fixed yet. Hes 71, so he does stuff when he can. I sat in front of the AC and called my DD and told her to just talk. FINALLY, I felt good enough to stand up and pull up my pants. I told her that I hope I wouldnt pass out and they find me in church with my pants down to my knees. Got the tractor onto the trailer and got it home. I had a small freezer with 2 gal of water in it, and I drank as much as I wanted. I smelled something that smelled like rotten eggs. I thought it was escaping Freon. Finally figured that it was my breath, yuck. But, I made it. Nobody had ever done that much mowing before, and now I see why.

When I got there, and started to drive the cub off the trailer. The front end came up. I thought O NO I didn't have it latched down to the ball. Later when the Cub got hot and I shut it down while talking to a member, I thought Id make sure it was fastened. I raised the hitch and found the ball was in it. I thought the nut had backed off. I released the hitch from the ball and it fell out, with just an inch of shank on it. The threaded part had broke off. I looked for the nut but couldn't find it.

I drove at the most 5 miles with an inch of the shank in the bumper of the pk. I guess the weight of the Cub on the trailer held it down. Luckily, I had another at home so I went and got it, giving God praise for keeping trailer and pk together, as I didn't have the Cub chained down. Just had it in gear. I started and stopped real slow as I had a sprinkler can with the head off full of water for the Cub when it got hot.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Glad you are ok Bill.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think many people are under estimating the heat the sun is radiating now.i felt the sun burning through a heavy t-shirt the other day.people laugh at me when i tell them the sun is hotter the last few years than it use to be. i see the effects around my all the time.

glad ya got ok bill.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

A couple of close calls there Bill. Sure am glad you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,

Do as I did and get a camelback water unit for outdoor use and remember to chain gear down on the trailer


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had it chained to the bumper Jay. BUT if the ball had come off at 55, with the Cub not chained, and likely even with it chained, it would have been a mess.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Whew! Glad everything turned out okay!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts. I went to bed at 11 as usual. Stayed there awake till 2, got up and fixed myself something to eat and watched U Tubes till 5. I feel alright, just too tired to sleep?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Man glad your OK, it would have look read bad if they found you dead in the Sunday School room with your pants down. I had heat stroke a few years back, at work, set to the hospital stayed over night and was sick for a week after and got fired. So dont take the heat lightly sure glad you got home.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And up at 7 45


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Heat is no joke! Take it easy today and eat salt! Your body needs it.

There comes a time to knock of work for the day, and you absolutely worked too long in the sun!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Especially the breath thing. Serious warning of serious dehydration. Your lucky Bill, glad it all turned out OK! :goodjob:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm much too lazy anymore to get heat stroke, nothing is that important now.

Take it easy


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

Those of us over 60 simply cannot ignore the summer sun as we used to ..we get dehydrated faster, and overheated faster...such is life..

When working in the sun:
wear a wide brimmed hat....use sun screen..
wear loose shirts with sleeves..
keep water with you..take sips frequently rather than waiting for a break..
and speaking of breaks..take them..one every half hour..in shade...no shade? bring a golf umbrella 

Glad that you survived Bill..


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The SS I have done in the past doesn't scare me as much as the SS that I will do. Glad it came out OK for you.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Glad yesterday turned out okay, how are you today?


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Glad to hear that you are all right.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1. I don't use salt, and have none here
#2 I had a 8in brim straw hat on. Guess that's why I didn't noticwe the heat so bad
#3 Ive been fine all day. Felt pretty zippy, for me,, at times today. I did take a little nap in the afternoon. Thanks for all the thoughts.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill, you hard-headed old coot!!!! You keep pulling stunts like that and one day your luck will run out. It is a wonder that trailer did not wind up in somebody's pasture with you on the other side of the road.

Better take it easy for a day or two now. Make sure you are over the heat exhaustion.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, I take it easy EVERY day. I thought setting on my butt on the Cub was taking it easy. Your right tho bought the trailer. Like my DD said about me, theres a band of angels that watches over me.. Way I live, take more than just one lol. IO missed the sale last month, and it looks like ill miss this one. Kinda hate it cause the summer months, the women are as much worth watchin as the stuff for sale, and likely, some of them have stuff for sale, LOL.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

On hot days here - if it is up in the 90s or triple digits - we do all of our outside work by 10:30 - or noon at the most and try to stay inside where it's cool for the afternoon. The older we get the less our bodies can take the heat. Esp. if you are on any kind of medications. Take care Bill!!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's one thing I was scared of Sunflower. I usta get my hbp meds from a free clinic in town. I was running out a couple weeks ago and went up and found they had closed down. I havnt been on them for around a couple weeks, now, and that kinda had me spooked.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Guess ya need to keep a closer eye on your ba,,,,,uh,,,I mean,, check your outfit a little closer,,,,Whew,,almost,,,
Keep cool FBB...
:sing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

Bill..not taking medications for your high blood pressure is a dangerous thing..http://www.tulsacounty.org/TulsaCounty/dynamic.aspx?id=716.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> That's one thing I was scared of Sunflower. I usta get my hbp meds from a free clinic in town. I was running out a couple weeks ago and went up and found they had closed down. I havnt been on them for around a couple weeks, now, and that kinda had me spooked.


The weakness you were feeling is a very common symptom of heat exhaustion, Bill. Since you were in the sun for several hours you were probably right to blame the heat. I think you were lucky you did not pass out! 

Why don't you do a google search for another free clinic, to get your BP meds? There might be another one not too far away, and if there is not one in your area there might be one near where your family lives. You could kick back with a visit before you come home again. 

You deserve your meds.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FBB,

The George Prothro, MD Pharmacy of Tulsa County - 
Provides a variety of pharmaceutical products either free of charge or at discounted prices. Many citizens access services through this program because of the ever-increasing cost of medications. This pharmacy is the only one of its kind in the State of Oklahoma.
2401 Charles Page Blvd
Tulsa, OK 74127 
(918) 596-5560


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks, Ill call them now. I put on the trans filter and cover and the clutch case breather, and refilled the pto hyd system. All out in the sun. I noticed my legs felt shaky and my arms felt weak, I couldn't hardly stand on my opwn 2 feet. lol What song did that come from. I did notice a weakness of the legs, and a slight shakiness of the hands. AND LOTS of sweating. Im going to drink a buncha of Gatorade tonight before church, build my electrodes up lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, so far, Ive been turned down cause, at one place, Im not homeless, and at a place Brighton suggested, im not a Tulsa Co resident.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got yet another place o try. I called them at 1 30. A guy said he couldn't help me, but those who could were out to lunch, and would be back at 3.. No wonder I see so many fat nurses lol.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> No wonder I see so many fat nurses lol.


I know you were trying to be funny, but that is just rude!!

Call your OWN doctor and ask him the best way to get the meds at a discount, stop spending money on tractors and junk you don't really need, and then go get your script filled before you stroke out and die!! Walgreen's has a discount card, you pay $25 a year and your meds are 3/4 of the price, and why aren't you on Medicare or anything like that??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I AM on medicare,


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> I AM on medicare,


Well I don't know what meds you are on, but my Mom's HBP meds are only $12 every 90 days with Medicare and the discount from the Walgreen's card.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd buy three more tractors if someone told me not to.

Someone needs get a life and stop trying to live Bill's life.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Thing with heat stroke/exhaustion is that it is cumulative. You don't just "fix" it because it just kinda builds up...can really ruin a week or two. Watch yourself and take it easy, because it WILL come back and bite you in the nether-regions, then you'll get to pay a hospital bill, if you're lucky.

Mon


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

too close.....


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad you're ok now, and it goes to show how easy it is for a small mistake to multiply into serious trouble when your brain is affected. Heat can sneak up on you with no warning.

I had to let out a laugh at your moment of cognitive mental recovery........
(Please dear Lord, don't let them find me in the Sunday school room with my pants still down!.......:hysterical::help


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I was buying my meds at WM they were $4 each,


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> When I was buying my meds at WM they were $4 each,


We don't shop at WalMart, we shop local when we can. So why are YOU not buying them there now, high blood pressure is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill: Walmart still supplies a list of generic drugs @ $4 per month. Check them out.

As for the heat; you do not need to tax your system with another round of heat exhaustion. Dang lucky you did not stroke out. Take it easy for a few days, go by Walmart in Bristow and see if you cannot get your meds for $4. My insurance charges me $10 for 90 days; Walmart is almost as cheap.
Ox


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WM Will not renew my meds without a Drs say so. My Dr, who prescribed them was from the free clinic in Bristow that has closed. That's why I was trying to find free clinics in Tulsa.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

Here's a list of all free clinics in Oklahoma...you can scroll down the list..find one closest to your place..call and get in to see someone...tell them you're out of HTN medications..


http://www.needymeds.org/free_clinics.taf?_function=list&state=ok.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bill, please try and get a new prescription as soon as you possibly can. I'm sure you already know it's risky to go without but riskier for you because you live by yourself.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Yup, less ozone protection now n we are older too. I know I can't stand the sun much anymore. Much more UV rays of a type next to X-rays if i understand right ?
I tanned right thru my white t-shirt, and have 'sun poisoning' on my nose.
Thot it was pre-cancer n maybe it is, but it's been the same for 3 yrs ?
Glad ur ok Bill, u sure u didn't have a mild heart attack tho ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Rick. lTNS. Didn't think it got hot enough up there for SS to happen.

I feel the same today. I drank 2 big ole bottles of gaterade last night fore church. Thought I was going to blow up by the time church was over. Got home, and I ran for a good minute anyway.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, if you do not feel any better PLEASE see a doctor! Heck, he can probably give you sample pills to tide you over!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> WM Will not renew my meds without a Drs say so. My Dr, who prescribed them was from the free clinic in Bristow that has closed. That's why I was trying to find free clinics in Tulsa.


No refills? If you had it filled at Walmart, you should be able to login to the pharmacy and see if there are any refills left. Or you could just call them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Relax guys, Im over it. Felt as good as anybodys gonna feel this time of year. Worked on my walk behind sickle mower and got it squared away. Worked on my boys tractor a bit this afternoon, and aain around 8 00. Feel alright. I go to Xs tomorrow to do laundry, and hopefully get a hole in my butt sewed up, ON MY JEANS IM WEARING lol. Play cards tomorrow night, and help boy move DDs tractors from where she usta live to where she lives now.
Gonna stop by my doc so as to get my X put on my case papers so that she cans see why they been charging me, and try to get them top give me a scrip for my meads. This doc knows what I take for HB P, but he never gave me a script for them. He gave me a script for rls, which don't work, and Im not going to renew it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

moonie, CALL THEM? I went there. She said that without a docs say so, she couldn't refill them.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> moonie, CALL THEM? I went there. She said that without a docs say so, she couldn't refill them.


What I meant was my doc writes my bp prescription for several months at a time, but I can only buy so many at a time. So when I need more, I just place the order and no new prescription is needed. If you still have your pill container, look to see if it says if it can be refilled.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was getting my bpm from a doc at the next town free clinic. They went under and are gone. I got them refilled each month, so as to have enough to carry me through winter, as you, if you wanted to be first in and out, would have to get there around 3 30/4. They opened at 6. That's a long time to wait in a line, Well, I got to putting them into the first bottle that I had. Its dated 2012 at least one of the meds.


----------



## Amadioranch (Jun 18, 2011)

Bill ill tell ya, reading your adventures is a stitch! You and I must be kindred spirits, my wife is always fussin at me about this or that because I am always workin myself sick. I just like to find my limits. Aint none of us gonna get out of this life without dying anyhow. Ol Bill been taking care of himself all these years I kinda figure he knows how. I think you are just like me a little and like to tell a good story. Even better if its true! 

Could be worse. It was a record high of 116 degrees here today. Pretty miserable. Lost 4 chickens in the heat today.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yesterday it was 87 here at home.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Bill, if you can't get a script for your bp meds let me know. I'm getting ready to make an order to All Day Chemist and will order yours with mine. It will take about two weeks though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Bill.. I posted a link to all free / low-income clinics in Oklahoma.. Did you call any of them???????????????????????


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Never saw such a comedy IF it wasn't so sad. Lesley goes to the trouble of finding and posting a link even. You folks make all these suggestions about how to get this resovled and how many days later does ths still go on? Bill is stubborn to say the least. He ain't going to take his medications unless they are free yet will pay for equipment he won't need if he dies from not taking his medcine. It isn't any of our business how he spends his money yet I find the whole thing ironic and sad.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes Lesley, I called 3 of them that you had listed. I mentioned the results in another post above. Im going to stop off at my DR today so as to put X on my case records so she can find out why they've been charging me for a few months. She know the medical beurocracy and I don't. AND, hes her DR also. Im also going to try to get a prescription from him to be able to get my meds, AS POSTED ABOVE.

Its sad that people who have hopefully gone to grade and HS CANNOT read a full posting before making assumptions.

As for taking my meds to keep from dying. Ya mean IF I take them I wont die?? As Eric more or less said, Nonea us gonna get out of life alive, so what the hay.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I was getting my bpm from a doc at the next town free clinic.....as you, if you wanted to be first in and out, would have to get there around 3 30/4. They opened at 6. That's a long time to wait in a line,...


Nothing is ever TOTALLY free, there's always a price. The price of a free clinic is usually time.

Hope you get this straightened out, soon. Heard you're more likely for a heart attack/stroke when you quit taking the pills suddenly....I don't think they much tell you that when you START taking the pills....

Mon


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill's lost weight and has been eating better, maybe he don't even need the med's anymore.

I have a monitor the VA gave me, after losing some weight from exercise and better eating, I quit taking my med's and no longer use the machine. My BP is around 118/78


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You right dad. Mines on the high side, but they didn't say it was out of bounds the last 2 times I was in at the Docs im goin to today.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill:
I called 211 and asked where you could get free Medical attention. Lady told me you could go to the free clinic (Good Samaritan Health) in Mounds, open second and fourth Fridays each month and get meds. They are set up to treat hypertension. (free meds?)
Their number is 918 366 6735. Call them and find out what they can do for you.

If this does not suit you, call 211 (just like 911) and they will help you find what you need.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I may not always agree with Bill's approach to farming but I have a great deal of respect for anyone who has his level of desire and unless he was born with a trust fund, he will occasionally make financial sacrifices. 

Bill is an adult and does seem to understand there is potential consequences for his actions.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

No you will die anyway Bill that is a given. The question is how soon you want to? The quicker way is to not take medications you were perscribed or you can go the heat stroke way (it almost worked for you). Anyway looks like you have many friends trying to help you. More power to them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yes Lesley, I called 3 of them that you had listed. I mentioned the results in another post above. Im going to stop off at my DR today so as to put X on my case records so she can find out why they've been charging me for a few months. She know the medical beurocracy and I don't. AND, hes her DR also. Im also going to try to get a prescription from him to be able to get my meds, AS POSTED ABOVE.
> 
> Its sad that people who have hopefully gone to grade and HS CANNOT read a full posting before making assumptions.
> 
> As for taking my meds to keep from dying. Ya mean IF I take them I wont die?? As Eric more or less said, Nonea us gonna get out of life alive, so what the hay.



Excuse me..
I posted the link YESTERDAY morning...there is NO reply from you concerning what I wrote..
Yes. I graduated from grade school, and high school, and college, and graduate school...I know how to read posts...
Your rude reply is both unwarranted and unwelcome. I researched and posted out of concern for you..NEVER will I make THAT particular mistake again.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't scold Bill: If you can help, do so. Otherwise back off.

Bill; did you see my message about calling 211?
Ox


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> Don't scold Bill: If you can help, do so. Otherwise back off.
> 
> Bill; did you see my message about calling 211?
> Ox


"Help".. Tried to...twice.. Some folks need to be called on their rudeness. "Back off " yourself please.. Bill is an adult .


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

That is right Bill does need to be called on his rudeness. You people seem to think it is Ok for him to be rude to good good people that are trying to help him. Same with the real estate move he was going to do. People were trying to help him for months and he just made a million excuses as to why he couldn't do it. You know just because you are old that is not an excuse for just plain rudeness and poor behavior. His excuses are OLD and I for one am tired of hearing poor me all the time. We are all ADULTS here. It seems to me that his behavior is not cute OR funny.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The folks that think it is right to castigate Bill for his way of speaking and the way he lives probably feel that they should shove cripples around too. Bill is Bill; hard-working, good-hearted, generous with what he has, earthy. 

Just as you are, Bill is the product of his rearing and of his life experiences. Lay off; if you don't like the way Bill operates just don't read his stuff.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

How you were brought up is not an excuse for rudeness. You need to back off also. Lesley is about the nicest person there is on here she doesn't need to be replied to in that way nor do any of the other people that tired to help. You seem to think it is OK to defend Bill for his rudeness, me I will defend Lesley for her kindness.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't see anyone castigating Bill, just calling him when he is rude... He is quick enough to do the same... I generally don't get involved in Lesley's posts, but I think it might be time for you to "back off" as well, Chuck...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Drama !


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Not drama... Just statement of fact...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

All you "more holy than thou" types can go skip on the water. I am just as capable as anyone when it comes to seeing other's shortfalls in style and courtesy. Bill does not intentionally insult anyone--his manner of address is just Bill. Further, I've been on this site long enough to have learned of some of the shortcomings of those who post here. Why pick on Bill? 

If you want to criticize me, go right ahead---my skin is thick and I am capable of defending myself if it comes to that.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> All you "more holy than thou" types can go skip on the water. I am just as capable as anyone when it comes to seeing other's shortfalls in style and courtesy. Bill does not intentionally insult anyone--his manner of address is just Bill. Further, I've been on this site long enough to have learned of some of the shortcomings of those who post here. Why pick on Bill?
> 
> If you want to criticize me, go right ahead---my skin is thick and I am capable of defending myself if it comes to that.



By your reasoning, it's okay for Bill to be rude and literally insult Leslie and you need to defend his right to insult Leslie but even though she was being decent and kind to him but she should deserves no defence or protection simply because Bill has some special right to be insulting to others??


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm not criticizing ANYone, just clarifying that it is NOT OK to tell Lesley where to step off any more than to insult you or Bill... IF we want to get EARTHY and salty, I can go there with whomever so wishes... That still does not give anyone insult rights...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thee is a very old saying: you can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him drink! :bdh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Terri said:


> Thee is a very old saying: you can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him drink! :bdh:


and yet..who stands around applauding the horse for biting people who bring him a bucket of cool water?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> All you "more holy than thou" types can go skip on the water. I am just as capable as anyone when it comes to seeing other's shortfalls in style and courtesy. Bill does not intentionally insult anyone--his manner of address is just Bill. Further, I've been on this site long enough to have learned of some of the shortcomings of those who post here. Why pick on Bill?
> 
> If you want to criticize me, go right ahead---my skin is thick and I am capable of defending myself if it comes to that.


 
You sir can pound sand if you want to use "cute" pharses. What makes it OK for Bill to be down right rude and insulting? Does he get a special pass because he is your friend? Seems like his other friends made great steps to try and help him only to get it thrown back on them. My manner is just Susan so I suppose that allows me to get a pass also same as Bill is just Bill. As far as being on a site for a long time and seeing some of the "shortcomings" there are none that are so blind they can not see.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Being offended on the internet, now thats just funny.


Hello ! they're just word's...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> Being offended on the internet, now thats just funny.
> 
> 
> Hello ! they're just word's...


LOL I think that is funny coming from you.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I notice most of your posts are negative, I'm glad I could help you smile.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Am I missing something????,,,,,,,

It is perfectly all right for FBB to insult people who are trying to assist him??????...........but it is not all right for anyone else to 'call him' on being rude?????? :shrug:

How is that possible?????..........does FBB have some special 'dispensation' from God that allows such behavior?????

Is this FBB exhibiting "holier than thou" attitude and behavior????........it is okay for him to be rude.....and that 'right' should NEVER be questioned!!!!! :shrug"

Just asking........


----------



## Amadioranch (Jun 18, 2011)

Oxankle said:


> The folks that think it is right to castigate Bill for his way of speaking and the way he lives probably feel that they should shove cripples around too. Bill is Bill; hard-working, good-hearted, generous with what he has, earthy.
> 
> Just as you are, Bill is the product of his rearing and of his life experiences. Lay off; if you don't like the way Bill operates just don't read his stuff.



There are people born to this earth that dont dwell in the middlins of peoples hearts. I was born this way, all my life ive wanted to be universally liked and loved yet its never been. I have a large portion of very very dear and loyal friends who I love dearly and feel the same about me. And I also have the opposite. I seems to be the same with Old Bill. 

I for one think Bill is a heck of a guy and have never understood why other get their panties in such a wad over him and his personal opinions. I get him. Hes been a bit of a mentor for me and has shown me much guidance, kindness, and wisdom. As ive read various "pile on FBB" threads over the years ive never quite understood why people dont see what I do. But I guess its just like that for him too. Either you get Bill and see him one way or dont and see him another. There just aint much middlins for FBB.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, you all can lay down again under the shade tree. I got my meds.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive said a lot of things about Lesley. NEVER intentionally said anything derogatory, rude, or about her intentionally, and I still havnt. IF she can admit that ive never said anything nice about her, well, that's about all I can say.
IF she says I have said some things nice to her, than thinks I would change and say rude things INTENTIONALLY, well, shell never really know me, no matter what I say. I have friends in here who have, for the most part figured me out, and like me regardless. I have friends, who cant quite figure me out, but go along for the laughs
Then I have those who will never figure me out, and cant understand why everybody else isn't like them. For those, all I can say is that Im sorry for what ive said when you have thought I said something rude or loathsome about you. 
LESLEY, I didn't mean to be rude when I wrote what I wrote. I was just pointing out a fact. IF I did that in the wrong way, Im sorry. I hope you can ascribe it to an accident in speech.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Apology accepted...thank you.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Aaaawww, I love happy endings! Bill got his meds and hard feelings forgiven. It's a good day under the tree.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> I notice most of your posts are negative, I'm glad I could help you smile.


I smile all the time just not when my internet friends are treated badly. I notice you like to put people down for how they live.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so jealous you friends on the interweb.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> I'm so jealous you friends on the interweb.


Are you now. I guess you don't have internet friends because distance does not allow face to face meetings or you probably don't call anyone friend.
To each his own. Goes to prove my point in that you like to put people down.  smiling just because. Oh wait let me scrap this barnyard poo off my shoe and be done with it because that is about what this conversation is worth.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Its so nice how we can shelter sometimes conflicting personalities under one cyberspace shade tree with minimal conflict.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha Rum Bug


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Terri in WV said:


> Aaaawww, I love happy endings! Bill got his meds and hard feelings forgiven. It's a good day under the tree.


Umm, Can...can I have some meds too? Please?


----------

